# ntfs writeable?

## zou

I have enabled ntfs writeable in my kernel (2.6.8-r :Cool: 

a couple of questions:

a) my log messages says: 

Oct 18 13:13:07 [kernel] NTFS-fs warning (device hda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Atime updates are not implemented yet.  Disabling them.

Oct 18 13:13:07 [kernel] NTFS volume version 3.1.

Oct 18 13:13:07 [kernel] NTFS-fs error (device hda1): ntfs_check_logfile(): The

two restart pages in $LogFile do not match.

Oct 18 13:13:07 [kernel] NTFS-fs error (device hda1): load_system_files(): Failed to load $LogFile.  Mounting read-only.  Mount in Windows.

how to resolve this problem?

b) is the ntfs write support really safe?

I've read somewhere that one can only alter an existing file but not changing its size, is that still true? If so, is there a best-practice to get around this problem?

thanks

----------

## Naib

I remember somewhere that there is an option when mounting NTFS that disables atime - check out /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/ntfs.txt for mount options.

As to NTFS write: It is REALLY unsafe.

The way I do it is to install a copy of W2K in a VMware envionement. Enable networking (and have samba running) and then I can write perfectly to NTFS be it over a virtual network

----------

## SnEptUne

Buying a whole Windows 2K just to read NTFS is too pricy.  How about paragon ntfs for linux?  You can write to ntfs partition with their kernel modules.  See http://www.ntfs-linux.com/ for more information.

----------

## Archangel1

For the log messages: are you mounting it read-only (ie. with the ro option?). It looks like it's trying to do write stuff to it so that might fix it.

O'course then it is read only... I'll leave that bit up to you  :Wink: 

----------

## Naib

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> Buying a whole Windows 2K just to read NTFS is too pricy.  How about paragon ntfs for linux?  You can write to ntfs partition with their kernel modules.  See http://www.ntfs-linux.com/ for more information.

 

I didn't I have W2k And I use RAW access to boot it via VMware!!!

do not accuse me of pirecy. Also having NTFS on yr system indecates that you have installed NT/2K/XP/2k3 since thewy use NTFS

Get your facts straight!!!!

----------

## econan

 *Naib wrote:*   

>  *SnEptUne wrote:*   Buying a whole Windows 2K just to read NTFS is too pricy.  How about paragon ntfs for linux?  You can write to ntfs partition with their kernel modules.  See http://www.ntfs-linux.com/ for more information. 
> 
> I didn't I have W2k And I use RAW access to boot it via VMware!!!
> 
> do not accuse me of pirecy. Also having NTFS on yr system indecates that you have installed NT/2K/XP/2k3 since thewy use NTFS
> ...

 

He is saying pricy which means expensive  :Smile:  Not piracy  :Smile: 

Chill!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Naib

oops my wrong   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   Sorry.

However my arguement still stands. If you have NTFS on your system (that you dont want to remove) it usually means you are dual-booting with a windows OS that does support NTFS. Thus the price issue is null-and-void

----------

## SnEptUne

I don't dual boot.  I am just too lazy to convert my 2 years old 50 GB ntfs partition to xfs or reiserfs.  Afterall, I need to back up the data first.

----------

## GoGi

If you are going to use that partition a lot under linux, you really don't want it to have a windows filesystem. Performance will suck. For ntfs you'll either need a VMware system and then you access over network or some non-free  kernel module, which can be full of problems:

If you have no need for that partition to stay NTFS I really suggest that you convert it. (I don't know if there are tools which can do that automatically. With NTFS I don't think so: That means you have to copy all data somewhere else, then create the filesystem and then copy everything back. I know it's complicated, but it's worth the time.)

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> Buying a whole Windows 2K just to read NTFS is too pricy.  How about paragon ntfs for linux?  You can write to ntfs partition with their kernel modules.  See http://www.ntfs-linux.com/ for more information.

 

based on what i see on their site, it won't work if you have a 2.6 kernel (system requirements say kernel 2.4.x), i would love to be wrong on that point.

----------

